# D-day: June 6th, 1944



## Benuser (Jun 5, 2014)

Seventy years ago, the beginning of Europe's liberation.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normandy_landings


----------



## rami_m (Jun 5, 2014)

Lest we forget.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 5, 2014)

My Granddad was part of the landing party at Omaha. Wish I could've met the guy, he passed just before I was born.


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2014)

Took some kind of balls to get out of one of those boats and hit the beach.


----------



## 29palms (Jun 5, 2014)

My father landed at Normandy on D-Day. He made it through the war with two purple hearts. He didn't talk much about the war, a lot of front line guys I knew didn't.


----------



## WarrenB (Jun 6, 2014)

My granddad was there, only found out after he passed away and I met a relative at the funeral who gave me a little info, like most he never spoke about it, I can only imagine what something like that does to a person.
My heartfelt gratitude to all those involved from around the world.


----------



## erikz (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks to all the people who liberated western Europe. Especially the Canadians which liberated the northern and eastern parts of the Netherlands.


----------



## 77kath (Jun 6, 2014)

My dad was in Italy. He would never talk about it.


----------



## Chifunda (Jun 6, 2014)

29palms said:


> He didn't talk much about the war, a lot of front line guys I knew didn't.



My father served in WWII, Korea, and Vietnam. Two silver stars, two bronze stars, and four purple hearts. His only comments had to do with how cold it was in Korea. I always got the impression that he hated the cold worse than being shot. But then he was from Georgia. :happymug:


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, who can even imagine what the world and our lives would be like if the Nazis had prevailed?

I have an enormous amount of respect for those who took part in the operation. It must have been brutal for the first waves of soldiers to hit the beach.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 7, 2014)

I must admit, I was quite proud to put my uniform on today. It was the hero's of the greatest generation that made it possible.


----------



## XooMG (Jun 7, 2014)

Acquaintance of mine's father died there, but he was on the other side. Was probably a decent guy.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jun 7, 2014)

My great grandpa was on the front lines and he wouldn't ever talk about combat. The only thing he would talk about was bootlegging cigarettes and even then you could tell when he'd remember something by the expression on his face. He passed a few years ago still having nightmares.


----------

